

Musify promises free music streaming anywhere. Uses Dropbox & Box space. - alxfgr
http://musify.me/

======
Couto
Sounds promising, and I really enjoy the dropbox idea. Let's just see if they
are able to finish the product's development.

------
gnclmorais
Nice... Dropbox is nice, but Box Support is even better! Lots of space. And
Skydrive?? That would be awesome. :D

